# Glutaraldehyde as plant sanitizer



## Snake52 (Dec 15, 2006)

I have read all the posts on using Glut. in place of Excel, but has anyone tried sanitizing algae infested plants using full strength (2.5%) Glut. ??


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

F. Excel is an isomer of Glut. Glut is a biocide. You can get a product called Lime-It to disinfect your plants or Water Clear by Jungle Labs as it contains a bit of potassium permangenate(sp?) or even the household bleach dip using the 19 to 1 ratio.


----------

